# Any Orange Sherbet?



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

This is quick and is so good over orange sherbert...Even in this chilly weather, it's still yummy 
Orange wine sauce:

1/2-c. sugar
1-Tab. cornstarch
1/2-c. orange juice
!-Tab. orange zest
1/2-c. sherry
1-Tab. lemon juice
1-cup diced fresh oranges or mandarin orange segments
Combine sugar, cornstarch, orange juice,zest, and sherry in small sauce pan. Blend well with whisk and cook over med. heat, stirring til sauce thickens and  becomes clear. Remove from heat add lemon juice and diced oranges..Chill before pouring over your orange sherbert...a shortbread cookie that you've dipped half into melted chocolate is yummy with this.


kadesma


----------

